# Lycan's MK-2866 & MK-677 log



## lycan Venom (Dec 6, 2017)

I will be utilizing these two compounds to evaluate their efficacy. I am hoping it will help to repair my right rotator cuff issue which is a minor glenoid labrum tear paired with bursitis, tendinitis and shoulder impingement syndrome. The other hope is to see a physical composition change in lean mass to body fat with relation to GH, IGF1 and Ghrelin stimulation.

I will be utilizing a low carb, moderate fat and high protein diet. I will be conducting 30 min fasted HIIT/Plyometrics in the morning to stimulate and increase BMR. Later in the day 60 mins of weight training probably 3 sets of 12 increasing weight each set (keeping it relatively/moderately heavy) and 20 minutes of moderate cardio (spin bike) to finish off. Not trying to worsen my tear or bulk, so I think this will be a decent approach. As always, I am no IFBB/NPC competitor so if any of you want to chime in and offer your thoughts, please do. I am more than willing to listen and give things a try.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 6, 2017)

forgot to mention dosages. MK2866 @ 25mg ed and mk677 @ 25mg ed.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm throwing in w.e. I have left of S4 and GW probably will only last 2 weeks at most.


----------



## squatster (Dec 7, 2017)

The mk677 looks yummy
Hows that one taste?
Tge oneI am on now tastes like swetty skunk balls with a little bit of bad dirty girl parts


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 7, 2017)

I have no fucking clue. I learned my lesson a lomg time ago with sublinguals. I cap those fuckers now.

I can really say though that after 1hr of ingestion i became lethargic and had an insatiable hunger. I could not control myself and ate about 3 people worth of chinese food and downed about a 44 oz of sprite in less than 5 minutes. Idk wtf but damn.. did i get tired as shit after. Fucked my whole workout diet plan up today.

Im sitting drinking coffee trying to wake up because I still need to run my business. Im thinking I may have to take them after working oit but before bed. I'll try again in the AM tomorrow to see if maybe the ghrelin stimulation was too much on a calorie deficit I had the past week. I guess today would be my super shitty cheat day. Smh. Thankfully im not trying to compete and this is just for my own satisfaction.

Damn was i fucking hungry. I still feel an urge to eat but i have no more room. Im fucking almost to the point if throwing up. Wow.


----------



## FirstHorseMan66 (Dec 7, 2017)

squatster said:


> The mk677 looks yummy
> Hows that one taste?
> Tge oneI am on now tastes like swetty skunk balls with a little bit of bad dirty girl parts



Not as bad as it used to! I believe they are using a different solution in the past because it doesn't taste like jet fuel any more. Just got some in the mail myself!


----------



## FirstHorseMan66 (Dec 7, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> I have no fucking clue. I learned my lesson a lomg time ago with sublinguals. I cap those fuckers now.
> 
> I can really say though that after 1hr of ingestion i became lethargic and had an insatiable hunger. I could not control myself and ate about 3 people worth of chinese food and downed about a 44 oz of sprite in less than 5 minutes. Idk wtf but damn.. did i get tired as shit after. Fucked my whole workout diet plan up today.
> 
> ...



It sure acts quick! I started mine last night and within a couple hours, it hit hard and I was raiding my cupboards. I don't normally get hit with the lethargy until a week or so in, but the hunger is always within a few hours.


----------



## squatster (Dec 7, 2017)

Mk-677 takes about 6 to 7 hours to make me tired. 
I need to take it about 4 or 5 hours before bed time then I am ok. 
Took mine at 7 tonight ate all the food in my house and here I am at 1am still wide awake and eating. 
Just got done with s honeycrisp apple with half jar off penutbutter on it


----------



## psych (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm using their mk677 now. Love it. Not as much bloat as others but i keep it at 12.5


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 7, 2017)

Maybe ill bump it down to half dose at 12


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 7, 2017)

Still hungry as shit. Finished up work at 12am and knicked out at 1am but still felt hungry the whole time. Im not sure i can cut feeling like this. I may have to throw in some adrol and dbol to bulk since i can eat like a fucking monster.

On a more serious note, I will need to lesrn how to cope with the 24/7 hunger feeling while in a calorie deficit diet and burning more calories off during workouts. I love being 200-215lbs but I'm lacking that vein popping and sharp muscle definition. Im not really fat so I think if i can hit 180 I would be at 10% bf if not under it. Worth a shot to see if i habe the mental toughness to push myself and stick to the plan.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 8, 2017)

My appetite has not went away. However with the damn increase in food volume, i am not bloated or have stomach distention as usual. Oddly, I feel like my body is more efficient and digesting it wholly. I think I have stomach issues haha. 

Starting today with a fasted cardio session. Protien pancakes and then my daily routine. Later will be hitting the weights. Sleeping like a rock now for the most part.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 9, 2017)

Well this shit is legit. I have never taken peltides but knew that ghrp 6 would make me hungry. So this uncontrollable hunger is a sign that it fucking works. So amazed and hooked. I can not wait to see what physical changes occure while on this. I think I will be using mk677 24/7 from now, especially during a bulk.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 9, 2017)

psych said:


> I'm using their mk677 now. Love it. Not as much bloat as others but i keep it at 12.5



Bump that shit up to the 25mg... lmk how you feel. I want to know if maybe I should decrease or stick with it. I just learned that i need to constantly have food in me or I feel like complete shit.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 9, 2017)

Still hungry and now horny as shit. Cant keep myself out of the wife. 3rd leg has been performing like Thor's Hammer! Just banging away with thunderous blows lmfao.

Shoulder has not been an issue thankfully. Will start going a little harder on the weights this coming week. So far, I feel fucking great. 

Word of caution * drink metamucil or eat a lot of fiber! I can not help but eat 24/7 right now. I have to eat or I turn into a raging asshole that feels like complete shit. Taking a shit really sucked! Better drink a lot of water and have a lot of fiber to make some amazing chocolate ice cream swirls! Otherwise good luck with constipation and pusing out red wood logs!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 13, 2017)

Having a health issue and pulling everything for a couole weeks until Im certain I am in the clear. Going to give it a couple days and hopefully it clears up on its own. Not sure if it is AAS/SARMS related or an allergic reaction. Will update later on. For now, i'm trying to stay calm and heal.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 14, 2017)

I am taking aboit 2 to 3 weeks before starting up. My immune system has been compromised. Time i made some changes to my lifestyle, so bear with me.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm seriously missing using the mk677. I miss the appetite because I have seriously nkt at for almost a week now. I thought it was just in my head but just with a few days of using it, my muscle became more dense as in harder and pumped all without working out. I noticed a leaner look as if subcantaneous water was shifted out to gibe way to muscular definition. I swore it was in my head but I have had people compliment me on my physique and Im not even working out on top of being sick sending me to the e.r. and putting me in quarantine bed rest.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 24, 2017)

Alright, I'm healing up pretty good and fast. I am tempted to start back up today but I know I should wait at least another week. I started wondering if maybe the mk677 and mk288 would help with my health condition or speed up the healing time. So, I will start researching and find out. If I think there may be an overall merit to using it versus that it will not exacerbate symptoms, I will start sooner.


----------



## FirstHorseMan66 (Dec 31, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Alright, I'm healing up pretty good and fast. I am tempted to start back up today but I know I should wait at least another week. I started wondering if maybe the mk677 and mk288 would help with my health condition or speed up the healing time. So, I will start researching and find out. If I think there may be an overall merit to using it versus that it will not exacerbate symptoms, I will start sooner.



The mk677 would definitely help with healing.

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 6, 2018)

Coming back Monday. Most of symptoms have subsided and I am feeling better. I have lost 4lbs in 20 days and I swear it was all muscle but I have no gut, stomach is flat and at least I didnt get fat. Maybe it was a good thing I got sick up haha.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 24, 2018)

Just an uodate for anyone interested. The log has been postponed until I restock on mk677 and switch between mk2866 to GW50.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 25, 2018)

Switched to Gw50 and decreased MK677 from 25mg to 12mg and loving the effects. No harsh sides and great apetite. Running another log of gear and HGH for PharmaHGH. So will be posting in both threads.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 28, 2018)

12mg was a lot more tolerable. This shit is potent and will really kick your ass. It has helped me to eat more as ai am not a big eater. Greatful i got to run the mk677. GW50 has slowly kicked in at 20mg and is heloing me not feel so winded while running 400mg tren.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

The hunger and lethargy always went away after a week or so when i used MK677


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 11, 2018)

Mk677 has really helped me to stay eating every 2-3hrs. The lower dosage has really made a difference in making it tolerable.

Gw50 has started to make a difference in my cardio. I am nkt as short for breath from the tren while working out and walking around. Starting to be abke to increase my intensity.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 15, 2018)

Been eating more and having more stamina with less trouble breathing from tren. The sarms have been very useful in combating some of the sides I get from AAS. Like loosing my hunger from the nauseau and headaches of Adrol and the heavy breathing lethargy from tren.


----------

